# ASA Gainesville shooting stakes,,,,your where???



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

D 17 saturday 

c 17 sunday


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats a good question! Time sat, 12pm stake unknown.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> Thats a good question! Time sat, 12pm stake unknown.


Same here...I have started waiting until I get there to register....


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Same here...I have started waiting until I get there to register....


if you can, I advise that you go ahead and register to avoid by phone....saves standing in line


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

C-18 for me


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Shooting Senior Master Class
Range H, Stake 19, Saturday
Range G, Stake 19, Sunday


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

C-8... I think


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> if you can, I advise that you go ahead and register to avoid by phone....saves standing in line


I just hang out and wait till the line is short. I started doing it this way last year. I am into hanging out with my friends once I get there anyway so it's all good!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

Open B E & K stake 2.


----------



## archerta (Oct 10, 2006)

Range E&F Stake 8
Senior Open


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

E & K Stake 16
Open B


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

K & F stake 5
K-45


----------



## MWilliams (May 21, 2010)

Open A
Sat C 14
Sun D 14


----------



## pdm57 (Nov 29, 2004)

E & F stake 6


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

C & D stake 2


----------



## HOYT HOGAN (Dec 5, 2010)

F & E stake 6


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

D/E 5
Semi-pro


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll be on the open b course this year.... Waiting to register until I get down there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

G & h 17.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Shooting Senior Master Class
> Range H, Stake 19, Saturday
> Range G, Stake 19, Sunday


try not to stand in front or on either side of me...practice has not been going well...


----------



## 4shotshy (Jan 31, 2009)

c17 sat


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

heck I cant even decide what class to shoot


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

APAnTN said:


> heck I cant even decide what class to shoot


You sound like my husband...he wants to go to senior open but he doesn't have a scope set up yet..lol


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

D1/c1


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

How come 3dshooter25 has ranges c and e for semi and veroshooter has c and d for semi?


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Semis should all be on D/C


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

That's what I was thinking too. I just found it odd that 3dshooter25 was on e for sundag


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

E & K Stake 11


----------



## gevans (Mar 1, 2004)

Open B, E1 & K1


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

F4 Sat, E4 Sun Senior Open.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

so open a shoots the same course as semi pro. woooooooooooooooooo i have bitten off more than i can chew!!!!! C 19 sat and D 19 sunday


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Junebughasty said:


> so open a shoots the same course as semi pro. woooooooooooooooooo i have bitten off more than i can chew!!!!! C 19 sat and D 19 sunday


dont be scared you wont see anything over 30 yds.:tongue:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> heck I cant even decide what class to shoot


you are short enough to shoot in the eagle class


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> you are short enough to shoot in the eagle class


lol I hear you are not shooting so you can go back to beginner lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> lol I hear you are not shooting so you can go back to beginner lol


sorry but Im still shooting some just not sure how many ASA this year. I will be at the IBO triple crown and worlds


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

swampdonkey84 said:


> How come 3dshooter25 has ranges c and e for semi and veroshooter has c and d for semi?


Its Because I'm an idiot and cant type. lol. It should be D,C but for some reason I cant type on my ipad very well.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wished I still lived in Florida.. But we are considering a move to Georgia.. So hope to be back to some ASA shoots..


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

Im on:
D-11 sat
C-11 sun


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

D14/c14


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

g/1 h/1 

open c


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

C-18
D-18
Open A


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

08toxikshooter said:


> g/1 h/1
> 
> open c


when will man up and grow a set


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I just registered online. I got my confirmation e-mail but no assignment. I'm curious to see if I'll be shooting with an AT-er.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> when will man up and grow a set



hahahahha hey dont get mad at me bc they kicked your old tail out of the eagle class last year because the kids were scared of ya. i was going to shoot b but just hadnt had time to practice as much as i wanted to and this will probably be the only asa i get to go to this year so just figured id shoot c again


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

K-11 and F-11..Right at the turn..lol..


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

D & C stake 9

Semi Pro


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if crossbow and open c are shooting same range at same time they are both listed g sat at 8 and h noon on Sunday??


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

good luck in gainesville


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like Mother nature is going to win out in Gainesville if i dont leave Mi, tonight after work.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Open B, E&K, Stake 6
Looks like rain on Saturday


----------

